# Netbook needed



## MRCL (Jul 5, 2009)

As I plan on spending a week of vacation in the states (I'm thinking NY), I would love to have a Netbook with me for internet connection, to check out what I can do there and where and stuff (and a bit of TPU of course), and for storing pictures and maybe watch a movie or so. Latter is VERY important as the flight duration is a friggin eight hours.

Now I'm kinda torn between the MSI Wind U100 and the ever popular Asus Eee PC 1000H. 

The dilemma is, they are virtually identical, except the Eee being a bit larger and heavier (which matters not to me), and the cardreaders are different. They're only ten bucks price difference, so it actually doesn't really matter whit which one I end up with BUT I still want to hear your opinions. I'm leaning towards the Eee tho, for its great battery runtime...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 5, 2009)

eee pc i used to work on atleast 2 of these a day and their made INCREDABLY well stay very cool when their loaded for hours their virtually silent their quite fast for what they are and o ya battery life is amazing.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 5, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> eee pc i used to work on atleast 2 of these a day and their made INCREDABLY well stay very cool when their loaded for hours their virtually silent their quite fast for what they are and o ya battery life is amazing.



Was that with XP or Linux on it?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 5, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Was that with XP or Linux on it?



iv worked on both and honestly saw a neglagible impact on performance and battery life...mind you these were new units but i imaine if you keep yours clean than it still stands.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 5, 2009)

go with the eee, asus have more experience
j/k

I feel eee is better than the wind tho.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 5, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> iv worked on both and honestly saw a neglagible impact on performance and battery life...mind you these were new units but i imaine if you keep yours clean than it still stands.



Good to know. I don't mind a little slowishness, but movies shouldn't stutter. 



h3llb3nd4 said:


> go with the eee, asus have more experience
> j/k
> 
> I feel eee is better than the wind tho.



Actually I don't like MSI, bad experiences with motherboards, but I don't know how they do on netbooks.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 5, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Good to know. I don't mind a little slowishness, but movies shouldn't stutter.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually *I don't like MSI*, bad experiences with motherboards, but I don't know how they do on netbooks.



heh me too, but I've never really tried one, so it's just a feeling


----------



## MRCL (Jul 5, 2009)

No opinions on the Wind yet?


----------



## D3M0N-G4M3R (Jul 5, 2009)

MRCL said:


> As I plan on spending a week of vacation in the states (I'm thinking NY), I would love to have a Netbook with me for internet connection, to check out what I can do there and where and stuff (and a bit of TPU of course), and for storing pictures and maybe watch a movie or so. Latter is VERY important as the flight duration is a friggin eight hours.
> 
> Now I'm kinda torn between the MSI Wind U100 and the ever popular Asus Eee PC 1000H.
> 
> ...



My advice would be to settle with the cheaper eee 900, besides a celeron is better for piss about gaming on classics anyways compared to the atom, all the atom is an efficient option because of its low volts.

I chose my eee 900 as a backup in case my comp ever went down or i went away and it hasnt failed to fulfill its needs yet , ive played the original half life perfectly, age of empires 2, wow even ran on it fairly well, everything turned down ofcourse.

I dont see the need in spending too much on a notebook.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 5, 2009)

D3M0N-G4M3R said:


> My advice would be to settle with the cheaper eee 900, besides a celeron is better for piss about gaming on classics anyways compared to the atom, all the atom is an efficient option because of its low volts.
> 
> I chose my eee 900 as a backup in case my comp ever went down or i went away and it hasnt failed to fulfill its needs yet , ive played the original half life perfectly, age of empires 2, wow even ran on it fairly well, everything turned down ofcourse.
> 
> I dont see the need in spending too much on a notebook.



If I can find a 900 that is. I will look into it. But the long battery life of the 1000 does appeal to me, as said, I need to survive an eight hour flight.


----------



## D3M0N-G4M3R (Jul 5, 2009)

I found the battery life needed a punch too so i popped onto ebay ages ago and found you could fetch spare 6600MAH!!!! batteries for them, they last ages. I can usually get about 6 hours on just that battery alone, all youd have to do is pop your stock battery in after that


----------



## MRCL (Jul 5, 2009)

D3M0N-G4M3R said:


> I found the battery life needed a punch too so i popped onto ebay ages ago and found you could fetch spare 6600MAH!!!! batteries for them, they last ages. I can usually get about 6 hours on just that battery alone, all youd have to do is pop your stock battery in after that



Thats a nice option indeed.


----------



## D3M0N-G4M3R (Jul 5, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Thats a nice option indeed.



Your welcome


----------



## Duncan1 (Jul 5, 2009)

If you have to choose between these two, go for the ASUS one.

I feel you about the 8-hour flight. Just take a nap and the time will pass.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 5, 2009)

Duncan1 said:


> If you have to choose between these two, go for the ASUS one.
> 
> I feel you about the 8-hour flight. Just take a nap and the time will pass.



Unfortunately Airplanes seems to be the only location I can't really sleep. Constructions works, Heavy Metal music, disturbing radio frequency noises, in car, train bus, no problem. But aircraft fuck that. So I need distraction


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 5, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Unfortunately Airplanes seems to be the only location I can't really sleep. Constructions works, Heavy Metal music, disturbing radio frequency noises, in car, train bus, no problem. But aircraft fuck that. So I need distraction



you're one wierd child man!


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jul 5, 2009)

get this baby ASUS Eee PC Seashell 1005HA


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 5, 2009)

I say get a Dell Mini 9. But honestly I would probably get the cheapest since most of them have the same cpu(atom) and chipset.


----------



## erocker (Jul 5, 2009)

I use the Asus 900HA. It's a bit cheaper and adding 2gb's of RAM makes it much nicer. Both computers may struggle with any HD movies.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> I use the Asus 900HA. It's a bit cheaper and adding 2gb's of RAM makes it much nicer. Both computers may struggle with any HD movies.



I won't watch HD content on it lol. I enjoy them on my normal, a _tad bit bigger than 10 inch_ TV rather than a small screen. Normal Divx quality is fine with me.


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 5, 2009)

Acer Aspire One is another good one. Great keyboard, and sweet battery life. All netbooks should run 720p easily, there is a guide on how to do it for an Aspire One, but will work with any netbook. You use CoreAVC codecs and VLC then some simple tweaks to get smooth 720p 

PS: I've owned my Aspire One since December, not a single complaint about it.

Edit: Nevermind about HD, seen erockers comment and figured you wanted to watch HD lol


----------



## MRCL (Jul 5, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> Acer Aspire One is another good one. Great keyboard, and sweet battery life. All netbooks should run 720p easily, there is a guide on how to do it for an Aspire One, but will work with any netbook. You use CoreAVC codecs and VLC then some simple tweaks to get smooth 720p
> 
> PS: I've owned my Aspire One since December, not a single complaint about it.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind about HD, seen erockers comment and figured you wanted to watch HD lol



Hmm the Acer one in the 10 inch size (below that is too small for me) is a bit high on the price scale compared to the Asus and MSI ones.

On a sidenote, the vacation in the US won't happen as my passport does not qualify for visa-less travelling inside the USA, so I would either have to apply for a visa (which is a hassle beyond belief) or get a biometric passport which takes... long. So I'm surfing the net for other possibilities... I still want the netbook tho


----------



## Inioch (Jul 5, 2009)

That's the good old USA we all love so much. I'd say get a Samsung NC10 (black). Looks great, has a nice battery (around 5-6h surfing), good keyboard and is not the same as everyones asus 

I've used a couple of those by friends and love it, currently thinking of getting one for uni in the fall or waiting on the new Pineview ones later this year.

NC10 has been a test winner in many of the local tech papers here.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 5, 2009)

Inioch said:


> That's the good old USA we all love so much. I'd say get a Samsung NC10 (black). Looks great, has a nice battery (around 5-6h surfing), good keyboard and is not the same as everyones asus
> 
> I've used a couple of those by friends and love it, currently thinking of getting one for uni in the fall or waiting on the new Pineview ones later this year.
> 
> NC10 has been a test winner in many of the local tech papers here.



Also on the expensive site, but considerable.

Yeah God damnit whats the deal, its not like I want to smack US citizens with alphorns or something, I just want to spend a week there seeing it with my own eyes and have a good time for petes sake but noooo, I am not legitimate as my new passport has been renewed after 2005. If I wouldn't have renewed it, I would qualify for visa-less travelling. Ah, the logic! And the forms I would have to fill out come on... "Have you intended or do you intend to threaten an US citizen" What the Hell dudes... but I'm getting completely off topic here.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay, after some consideration and review after review I ordered the Eee 1000HE with a two gig RAM stick now. Thanks y'all for the suggestions


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm interested in your feedback about three problems so common with netbooks.

1./ Glare screen
2./ Screen real-estate too small, unless "y" is a minimum of 800 or more there is too much scrolling to read websites and read documents and PDFs
3./ The touchpad is nasty... too small and too prone to get "sticky" with summer hot hands

Feedback please


----------



## MRCL (Jul 7, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> I'm interested in your feedback about three problems so common with netbooks.
> 
> 1./ Glare screen
> 2./ Screen real-estate too small, unless "y" is a minimum of 800 or more there is too much scrolling to read websites and read documents and PDFs
> ...



It'll get one or two days till I can pick it up, I post the feedback here then


----------



## MRCL (Jul 8, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> 1./ Glare screen
> 2./ Screen real-estate too small, unless "y" is a minimum of 800 or more there is too much scrolling to read websites and read documents and PDFs
> 3./ The touchpad is nasty... too small and too prone to get "sticky" with summer hot hands
> 
> Feedback please




Alright, I'm actually typing this from the Eee now 

1. The screen is pretty good, doesn't hurt the eyes with overdriven brightness
2. Well it is a small screen. But for its size its totally acceptable. You see enough.
3. I noticed a certain stickieness, but if you swipe gently over the touchpad, it reacts just fine. Guess you have to get used to a bit. But 10 minutes into it and it works well.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 8, 2009)

u should get a mouse j/k


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 8, 2009)

Thought these might be of use.

Bit-Tech  review - 1000H.

Bit-Tech review - U100.


LOL! I'm a bit slow.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 8, 2009)

MRCL was too quick! The SONY W looks like the winner. I think I'll get me one and we can compare performances.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 8, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> MRCL was too quick! The SONY W looks like the winner. I think I'll get me one and we can compare performances.



Sure man! Actually I think WinXP is slowing down performance. I have to get around and put a 2gig RAM stick in it. Maybe it helps a bit.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 8, 2009)

2GB and SSD upgrade. NOW you are talking


----------



## MRCL (Jul 12, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> 2GB and SSD upgrade. NOW you are talking



2GB too and this






Your turn


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 4, 2009)

Standard HDD
Standard memory (for the time being)
Standard OS (XP SP3 Home edition)


----------



## n-ster (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah I would have gone with 1005HA-Pu1x-BK like Asrock suggested.... and with the 2gb RAM you got too... It may be expensive, but it is definitively worth it IMO


----------



## MRCL (Sep 4, 2009)

I still like my Eee. It does its job. And it does it well. And the two gigs payed off!


----------



## n-ster (Sep 4, 2009)

What is your battery on that?  48.84Wh (lol a 3 second google search)

and how much battery life is it SUPPOSED to get? 7 hours I think? (1 min google search)

well the 1005HA-P lasts 1.5x that  You'll get around 4-5hours while the 1005HA-P would give you 6.5~7


----------



## MRCL (Sep 4, 2009)

n-ster said:


> What is your battery on that?  48.84Wh (lol a 3 second google search)
> 
> and how much battery life is it SUPPOSED to get? 7 hours I think? (1 min google search)
> 
> well the 1005HA-P lasts 1.5x that  You'll get around 4-5hours while the 1005HA-P would give you 6~7



With just internet browsing (with youtube and stuff) it survives the five hours advertized. If you do more stuff it drains more quickly, which is only logical, but it still holds a pretty damn long time. Except when you overclok the CPU and play a "graphic intense" game (Need for Speed 3, 1998), it has trouble lol.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 4, 2009)

5 hours advertised only  Do you have the option to underclock to save battery life like the 1005HA?


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 4, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I still like my Eee. It does its job. And it does it well. And the two gigs payed off!



make sure you download "rmclock" and down your voltage on stock speeds. I remember my MSI Wind I lowered the voltage alot and saved some battery life while being stable on stock speeds


----------



## MRCL (Sep 4, 2009)

n-ster said:


> 5 hours advertised only  Do you have the option to underclock to save battery life like the 1005HA?



There is a setFSB specificly for the Eee, so yes, I could do that. I just have no need for excessive battery life right now 



matthewbroad said:


> make sure you download "rmclock" and down your voltage on stock speeds. I remember my MSI Wind I lowered the voltage alot and saved some battery life while being stable on stock speeds



Interesting, never heard about that softwarwe before. Might come in handy.


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 4, 2009)

MRCL said:


> There is a setFSB specificly for the Eee, so yes, I could do that. I just have no need for excessive battery life right now
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, never heard about that softwarwe before. Might come in handy.



http://cpu.rightmark.org/download/rmclock_235_bin.exe

Here is some information:
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&c...hs=0aL&q=rmclock+intel+atom&btnG=Search&meta=

basically you use Rmclock to lower the voltage.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Sep 5, 2009)

I told you to go with the... PC Seashell 1005HA OP  or the new PC Eee 1101HA  Link


----------



## n-ster (Sep 5, 2009)

the thing for 1005HA is included with it and its automatic... One touch of a button and your CPU underclocks!


----------

